# Blue Fin Tuna



## BLUEWATER LADY (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello all I found out about this site from a member here and after checking it out you guys have a heck of a nice site to post info about all your fishing and tip.If any of you get up here in cool North Carolina and want to try some Blue fin fishing check us out @www.bluewaterladycharters.com keep em tight.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

I'd love to come again. Was up there a few years ago and had a blast fishing for bluefin. I highly recommend it to anyone who hasn't fished them before.


----------



## BLUEWATER LADY (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks now that the commercial season is closed now we should start seeing a lot more fish from now till march.It's not like fishnig in the deep here we are fishing in 60/100ft of water.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BLUEWATER LADY (2/1/2009)*Thanks now that the commercial season is closed now we should start seeing a lot more fish from now till march.It's not like fishnig in the deep here we are fishing in 60/100ft of water.


That's pretty cool. I've seen some youtube videos of guys fishing for them in sight of shore in +/- 18 ft boats. Definately a change from tuna fishing here! I'll have to try it some day.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Its pretty damn cool fishery up there. In 2005 I caught a 101"FL bluefinjust inside of cape Lookout shoals on stand up gear. I hooked it in 59ft. of water and landed it in 17ft.! There was striped bass and bluefish pock marking the surface around us. I didn't know whether to throw atopwater for the stripersor rig a horse ballyhoo for the tuna; it redefined inshore fishing for me.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the PFF Bluewater! We'll be back up that waysoon!!Our folks have kept theBFT reports and pics coming to us each week, lol.. makes me homesick! lol.=)


----------



## BLUEWATER LADY (Feb 1, 2009)

That's funny your home sick...........Im from FL and I'm home sick.It's 37 and raining talk of snow tomorrow.Anyone needing a Capt or Mate down your way let me know.


----------

